# Deposit Sent - Breeder Not Responding



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Because us goat peeps deal with so many deposits when it comes to selling animals, I figured I'd ask you wise folks. Sending deposits for goats, and getting them, we deal with them a lot. 



I put down a deposit on an animal to hold her until she was old enough to leave her mother. That was February 26th. Up until recently the breeder was quite good with contact through email and text, pictures and updates about twice a week. Last time I was sent images was on the 20th. Also we agreed on a time/day for pickup that worked out best for us both, so all seemed great! A healthy, happy critter from a nice person. 



Last contact was a text, saying she'd tried to send an email and it bounced back. Odd, since it worked, but I know yahoo has had the occasional issue. So I texted her my alternative gmail email and sent a test email from both. Neither bounced back to me, but neither were replied to. 



I know I could just call the breeder. I probably will by Saturday if I hear nothing. I have some phone anxiety, so I use a call as a last resort. I do have her writing address, where the deposit was sent. Wasn't a PO box, but an actual address. 



My worst case scenario is this person trying to make off without my deposit. Do I get angry about $100, or do I chalk it up to the school of hard knocks? Deposits aren't new to me, I require a nonrefundable deposit for goat kids, which can be returned or used for another animal if the original animal becomes sick, injured, or otherwise unsalable, but isn't returned if they change their mind on the sale. These terms are made known before any money is exchanged. 



But also, something could have happened to the breeder. A car accident or sudden illness, for example. 



If it is a case of someone trying to take a deposit and run, how might I go about getting my $ back? I have their name, number, and home address. But, those can all change. They are in Wisconsin, and I am in Michigan. About 2.5 hours from me. 



P.S. it is for a kitten rather than a goat, but this part of the site probably gets more traffic.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

First thing I'd do is call her.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I would just call. Also, has your check cleared the bank?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When is your pickup date?

It seems strange, they may of ripped you off. 
Try calling the breeder, if she scans her calls she will know it is you. If you can call from someone else's phone, they may answer or not.

Small claims court is one option but she will have to be served. 

Do you know anyone who can go to that address and see if that person lives there?

Or you may report it to law reinforcement and see if they can check things out.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think I would call her too and make sure you block your number. Maybe send her a email first, today, just letting her know you were wondering what was up you understand life can happen blah blah and hope all is well but basically want to know what is going on. If you don't get a reply back I would go with your plan and call her Saturday or Friday night. No more emails let the person drop their guard IF she are in fact trying to screw with you. Did you get a contract? Or put on the check what the check was for? Basically some kind of proof what you sent her money for


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Call. Then take it from there. Maybe her computer crashed, her mother is ill, lots of things can (could) happen. I understand the phone anxiety, but bite the bullet, then you will have an idea what is going on. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice by the others. Contracts are good or any form of email of her receiving payment or anything you may have.

If you can't call yourself, ask someone else to do it for you, but make sure they know all the details of what is happening.
Then, if they do make contact with this person, you can talk to them.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Goggle her name to see if there is an obituary, article of an accident or something like that. If not, then I would suggest calling her.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry for my own delay. Got had such a busy work weekend! 

The form of payment was a money order, which I mailed. I was sure to save my stub. The breeder also mailed me an invoice with the deposit, all seemed good. Like I said, plenty of contact up until recently. 

Unfortunately, no response with the call, I left a message. The phone rang until it went to voicemail. I'd hate to drive 2.5 hours one way on the 15th for the pickup time if it is off for whatever reason. 

No new obituaries with that name in that location. I certainly hope nothing bad happened. Perhaps I'm being avoided if something happened to the kitten I chose. If that is the case, I'd like to know. 

If this person is trying to commit fraud (not sure yet), well, taking a deposit, but not putting out is theft.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I would go there and see what's up. Its not right to do what that breeder is doing!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

If I do go, and am stood up, it will mean it'll be time for small claims court probably. I'll just travel down there for the pickup date and time. I'm not sure what to expect. 

I could probably add the cost of travel to the claim, if I don't return with a healthy animal.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would send a text once a day or every other day. Since she responded by text, she should be receiving them and replying. It's been what now? 30 days? Either something bad happened to her or she is trying to ignore you so she doesn't have to give you a kitten or your deposit back. It may be that something happened to the kitten and she doesn't have the money to pay you back. There's just no excuse for ignoring a buyer for that long. Obviously if something bad happened to her, I can understand, but unless she's dead, 30 days is plenty of time to at least just shoot a quick text or email. Have you tried googling her name or phone number? Sometimes that brings up interesting information. Does she have a website or any buyer references or anything?

As for your deposit, you can take it to court, but $100 probably isn't worth the time and hassle. Not much else can be done to refund a money order that I can think of. You might post your experience on Facebook or somewhere to warn others, if nothing else. Maybe as a last ditch effort, go to her house and see if she's home and what's up.

I really hope she's not scamming you, but kind of looks that way.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Something is for sure up, what I don't know. I would go with your plan and show up when you are supposed to and hope for the best. Maybe call the sheriffs department and ask them to note that you are at that address and she was not there if she doesn't show up? I don't know I have never been in this situation! But proof is needed if you have to take her to court. Are you calling with a cell phone? Look and see if you can get a app that records phone calls that way you have solid proof that you did call. Or call the phone company and get the call logs. I'm so sorry your going threw this! This has always been my biggest fear with deposits. I actually have decided not to do deposits any more since I dealt with a breeder that got my deposit and cashed it then changed the terms of the delivery fee and place.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice. It is so awful and I hope it gets resolved in a good way.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Send a registered letter that they need to sign for.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Send a registered letter that they need to sign for.


Great thinking!!!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

We rented a house with some friends to stay at while skiing a few years ago. I spoke to the "owner" on the phone and sent a deposit. Spoke to him the day before our arrival. My husband and I drove 3 hrs to the ski resort and pulled up to the address to an empty lot!!
I tried calling the number and it said disconnected. I was frantic because we had a toddler and 9 mo old with us. We got ahold of a police officer and he said a lot of people got scammed that weekend. Fake name, address and phone number. Nothing we could do to get our money back. 

Hopefully for you it all works out


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

So the outcome was good in the end. 

The original kitten I had a deposit on suffered an accident. A rocking chair, I'll spare the details, but she passed away. So that is definitely sad. 

She offered me a kitten she was intending to keep. Because I was so ready for bringing home a new family member, I did take her up on that offer. 

So this is Avalon! She is four months old. Healthy, peppy, and integrating well into the household.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

She is pretty. Poor kitty that didn't make it. Goats and cats are really similar in all the accidents they can be involved in.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I bet the breeder was hoping the kitten could be saved or was embarrassed that it had passed and wasn't sure what to say.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Glad all worked out well. She's beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad all worked out, adorable kitten.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So glad it worked out, but why didn't the breeder communicate better?


----------

